# Serpentine vs "V" Belts



## DTM (Oct 25, 2007)

Placed the body back on the frame of a '66 GTO Hardtop this week. Now in the process of reassembling the car (non-stock).....

Deciding to either use a Serpentine belt kit (CVF or March) or "stock" V-belt with new brackets. The engine is a '70 455 and will have: a/c, pwr steering, alternator and water-pump.

What are the advantages / disadvantages of a serpentine setup vs a V-belt setup and any input on the two brands?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

DTM said:


> Placed the body back on the frame of a '66 GTO Hardtop this week. Now in the process of reassembling the car (non-stock).....
> 
> Deciding to either use a Serpentine belt kit (CVF or March) or "stock" V-belt with new brackets. The engine is a '70 455 and will have: a/c, pwr steering, alternator and water-pump.
> 
> What are the advantages / disadvantages of a serpentine setup vs a V-belt setup and any input on the two brands?



I don't see any advantage other than to those manufacturers who sell those kits -$$$$$$. I can't think of any time the factory V-belt system wasn't good enough, but I could be wrong.

The serpentine belt system is simply a modern look with that polished billet aluminum hot-rod/resto-mod look. Its a fad thing. I don't care too much for polishing and would rather drive and not worry about getting the parts wet/dirty or only taking the car out in sunny weather.

So basically, add it if you want to add it and have the funds to do so, its your car. Advantage over factory equipment? I don't see any. :nonod:


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

100% agree with Jim (write the date down, lol) 

The shiny aftermarket cnc'ed alum brackets and pulleys are one of worst expenditures anyone can spend on a '60's or 70's Pontiac muscle era car. On at least a dozen occasions Ive been told "I wish I hadn't sunk money in the alum pulleys and bracket set". Little over a year ago, good friend from MN picked up the original AC box and brackets and pulleys from the previous owner of a mildly restified 69 Firebird 400 4spd. The owner had pulled all the original brackets, pulleys, and AC pieces off the Bird, put them in his shed, and had Vintage AC and March pulley system installed. Not many months before, the owner took an absolute BATH on the sale of the Firebird when he sold it in late 2014. Upon my buddy buying left over parts, the fellow stated he would never fix up another Pontiac...he was done. My buddy bought the original AC box and pulleys off him and went through pics of the car, and both of them agreed the expensive custom touch of the Vintage AC as a replacement, along with the polished pulleys and brackets knocked several thousand dollars off the selling price of the Bird.

Neither my buddy or I are in the hobby to build auctions cars, or anything else where corners have to be cut, but still have to budget wisely, and encourage others to do the same.

If the engine going in is a 1970 455 Pontiac engine, use the 11 bolt timing cover and '70 model brackets, PS pump, and pulleys off it. To get rid of the the '70 only cup style alternator bracket, use the two piece strap stle alt brackets off a '69. It will take a very seasoned eye to not tell its original on your '66, many many Pontiac owners have bought pieces off me for the exact same 11 bolt timing cover/pulley and bracket "conversion kit"


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

PH: "100% agree with Jim (write the date down, lol)"

PJ: Damn! Did Hell just freeze over and I missed it?????


----------

